# Ordering rhinestones - overseas?



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanted to order quite a few rhinestones and was wondering if anyone has ever ordered from this person:

Aliexpress.com : Buy Promotion! SS10 2.7 2.8mm, lead free korean Crystal clear rhinestone 500gross/pack, hotfix strass for DIY wedding dress applique from Reliable strass chain suppliers on Legends Jewel Accessories Co., Ltd

I purchased a small amount from another person through aliexpress and 1/4 of the stones were missing the glue dots.

Thanks.


----------



## ouluvr3212 (Mar 6, 2013)

I haven't ordered from this company but I did order samples from sweetstrass.com. The samples they sent me were very good, pressed on great and fit template. They have really good prices so you might try them and purchase some samples to try. Samples are free but shipping from overseas was 23.00. I personally thought 23.00 was worth spending to try them first.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

ouluvr3212 said:


> I haven't ordered from this company but I did order samples from sweetstrass.com. The samples they sent me were very good, pressed on great and fit template. They have really good prices so you might try them and purchase some samples to try. Samples are free but shipping from overseas was 23.00. I personally thought 23.00 was worth spending to try them first.


I see they carry all types of different hotfix rhinestones. What grade of rhinestones did you request for your samples?


----------



## ouluvr3212 (Mar 6, 2013)

I ordered the Korean leadfree stones.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

You could try us. MOQ: 100 Gross. Cheap Price 3mm Crystal Dmc Rhinestones 100 Gross/14,400 pcs


----------

